# RCS w/ Green Eggs?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I just took a look into my tank and saw a female with eggs that were green. I tried to do some research and havn't gotten a definitive answer.

Anyone know?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Its a good thing! Look for shrimplets in about 6-8 weeks they should be visible.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Really? My other CRS have yellowish eggs and the RCS have red ones


----------

